# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Clic droit/gauche souris [FAQ]

## Mouse!

Bonjour,
Je voulais juste savoir si il tait possible de distinguer le clic droit du gauche de la souris en java.  ::?: :   :8O:

----------


## masterking2k1

Oui en fait voici comment:

Exemple:


```

```



```

```


MouseEvent.BUTTON1  pour le bouton GAUCHE
MouseEvent.BUTTON2  pour le bouton du MILIEU
MouseEvent.BUTTON3  pour le bouton DROIT


Masterking2k1

----------


## Johann.Heymes

Lu,

Pour info tu as aussi une solution via les mthodes de javax.swing.SwingUtilities 

```

```

et pour les version ancienne il faut utiliser 

```

```

 avec InputEvent == java.awt.event.InputEvent

----------


## Mouse!

Merci de vos rponses!  ::D:  
 ::merci::

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir ,

Je suis dsol de dterrer ce sujet , mais je me demandais si ce code tait toujours d'actualit dans le sens ou j'ai l'impression qu'il faut insister pour que l'appli reconnaisse les clic droit ( mais a marche )

Edit : C'tait un bug de la souris , dsol  ::oops::

----------

